# Tory git Worrall Thompson caught shoplifting



## andy2002 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ha ha...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/jan/09/antony-worrall-thompson-caught-shoplifting

Celebrity chef Antony Worrall Thompson has been arrested for shoplifting cheese and wine at a supermarket, police have said.
The Ready Steady Cook star, 60, was cautioned by police after he was caught stealing from the Tesco store in Henley-on-Thames, Oxfordshire.
The former I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here! contestant, whose restaurant business has been hit by the recession, was caught while using a self-scanning till on Friday, 6 January.
According to the Sun, a camera had been set up after he was spotted by staff not paying for some low-value items on a total of five occasions.
He was stopped by guards leaving the store in front of shocked shoppers, the Sun reports.
A Thames Valley police spokesman said: "Thames Valley police arrested a 60-year-old man from High Wycombe following a report of shoplifting offences in Tesco, Reading Road, Henley-on-Thames.
"The man has been issued with a formal caution for these offences."
A Tesco spokesman said: "It's a matter for police."


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a cry for help.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

(((shocked shoppers)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a cry for help.


 
He was under tremendous pressure at work and not thinking straight


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He was under tremendous pressure at work and not thinking straight



The 4th or 5th time?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The 4th or 5th time?



It's a tremendously difficult job working in tv and earning all that money you know so naturally he's stressed all the time


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 9, 2012)

Has Madeley been asked to comment yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Has Madeley been asked to comment yet?



He's far too busy and stressed


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a tremendously difficult job working in tv and earning all that money you know so naturally he's stressed all the time


He's broke. He probably couldn't bear to let his guests know that he can't afford his usual gluttonous lifestyle


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

trashpony said:


> He's broke. He probably couldn't bear to let his guests know that he can't afford his usual gluttonous lifestyle



Well that's enough to stress anyone out


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well that's enough to stress anyone out


I have some cheese and some cheese biscuits left over from Xmas. I might send him a food parcel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

He's just released a statement saying he's going to seek the appropriate treatment


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I have some cheese and some cheese biscuits left over from Xmas. I might send him a food parcel



That's very kind of you.  I have some satsumas and nuts I could donate to your parcel


----------



## rover07 (Jan 9, 2012)

I nicked a carton of custard for Xmas! 
In your face Tescos


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

rover07 said:


> I nicked a carton of custard for Xmas!
> In your face Tescos



Was it Tesco brand?


----------



## rover07 (Jan 9, 2012)

No Ambrosia. Self-service, buy one get one free.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 9, 2012)

trashpony said:


> He's broke. He probably couldn't bear to let his guests know that he can't afford his usual gluttonous lifestyle



Seriously? He makes a lot from his books and TV programmes and charges something like #8,000 if he comes round to your house and cooks for you.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's just released a statement saying he's going to seek the appropriate treatment


Will that involve the matching of suitable and appropriate ingredients?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2012)

you'd have thought someone of worrall thompson's years would be a better shoplifter, having had more experience

tories make crap shoplifters


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Will that involve the matching of suitable and appropriate ingredients?



A pinch of salt, some sugar and porridge oats


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Many people steal from supermarkets for sport even if they can afford to buy the goods. However someone in the public eye who bases their reputation around food really has to be a dumb fuck to do this. It would be almost as dumb as a senior City Hall adviser admitting that he stole from high street retailers. I mean really fucking dumb....

What has Dianne Abbott said about this?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> Seriously? He makes a lot from his books and TV programmes and charges something like #8,000 if he comes round to your house and cooks for you.


He's probably in loads and loads of debt - he filed for bankruptcy didn't he? I don't feel sorry for him obviously


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's just released a statement saying he's going to seek the appropriate treatment


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

> The other dates he stole goods were December 30, 31, January 5 and January 6.
> 
> 
> The chef - whose full name is Henry Antony Cardew Worrall Thompson - has suffered as the downturn hit his businesses.
> ...



Blimey, 5 times in such a short time


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 9, 2012)

He should be doing 12 months community service making soup for the homeless,and that's just for starters......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> He should be doing 12 months community service making soup for the homeless,and that's just for starters......



Should prisoners be getting home-made soup starters made by famous chefs though?  Does he get to make the main course and dessert as well?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 9, 2012)

Was not even a waitrose,


The shame


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

let that be a warning to those who think the self service till is a shoplifters friend


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 9, 2012)

Pfft it reinforces the idea its a shop lifters dream,


They had to set up a camera to catch him...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Has he done any supermarket advertising?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Has he done any supermarket advertising?




Lidi should really call him...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

I am just contacting some of these sellers to ask if they can produce receipts for the goods on offer.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 9, 2012)

Isobel Barnet much loved, committed suicide after been caught shoplifting 1980.
A call for help


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

yardbird said:


> A call for help



I doubt courts take that into account for non-celebrity shoplifters though


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

I see he accepted a caution rather than brazen in out in front of the mag. Ginger fanny.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2012)

trashpony said:


> He's broke. He probably couldn't bear to let his guests know that he can't afford his usual gluttonous lifestyle



He's broke *again*. Still, at least this time he won't be able to blame it on over-use of Peruvian decongestant, as he did on a previous occasion.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> Seriously? He makes a lot from his books and TV programmes and charges something like #8,000 if he comes round to your house and cooks for you.



He's previously made the rather juvenile mistake of not compartmentalising his earnings. He almost bankrupted himself back in the early '00s by subsidising his restaurants (and his bad habits) with his other earnings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's broke *again*. Still, at least this time he won't be able to blame it on over-use of Peruvian decongestant, as he did on a previous occasion.





What?  He's been done for shoplifting before?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

no, he used spank the colombian marching powder


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't care what his political persuasion is; he's obviously not well


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What? He's been done for shoplifting before?



Dunno. He's been insolvent because he spunked loads of money on cocaine, though*.

*Extra-blatant so that minnie doesn't misunderstand.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I see he accepted a caution rather than brazen in out in front of the mag. Ginger fanny.


Course he did.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Fair point made by the Spectator:



> It’s been a tough few years for Worrall Thompson’s businesses, on account of the recession, and some of his restaurants have closed down. I have no great animus against AWT, and am of course steadfastly behind his work for FOREST. But there is a marked difference between the sort of treatment a well-knownTory-supporting chef gets from the legal system and that which is afforded to others who nick stuff from shops.
> 
> Such as the lad with no previous convictions who copped six months in prison for stealing two bottles of water from Lidl during those riots. Of course, the circumstances in each case were very different; but then so too was the amount of money the respective goods were worth, not to mention that AWT shoplifted repeatedly.


 
http://www.spectator.co.uk/rodliddle/7560913/is-worrall-thompson-getting-off-lightly.thtml


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Fair point made by the Spectator:
> 
> http://www.spectator.co.uk/rodliddle/7560913/is-worrall-thompson-getting-off-lightly.thtml



the spectator siad that!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> the spectator siad that!



I know, I know 

It is moments like these that unite our nation as one. Petty political differences are put aside and we come together


----------



## Cid (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Chris P Duck (Jan 9, 2012)

To be fair he knows he has a problem and for the last six weeks has been attending a Harley Street specialist to try overcome his Kleptomania.
It's understood that he taken home with him something valuable from each of the sessions with the specialist


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Fair point made by the Spectator:
> 
> http://www.spectator.co.uk/rodliddle/7560913/is-worrall-thompson-getting-off-lightly.thtml


 
Hmmm. Worrall Thompson might be a dodgy shoplifting Tory wanker, but he's still not in the same league of cuntdom as Rod Liddle.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 9, 2012)

I work hard to be able to pay for my cheese and that bearded glutton just helps himself on a one-man pig looting spree!


----------



## Mungy (Jan 9, 2012)

to be fair. when my book business went tits up a few years ago, it was one of the most trying times i have had. Fortunately I didn't go around robbing stuff but I did promise to send books to members of urban. I still feel shame for not sending the books, most of them ended up in charity shops anyway.

So I always have a bit of empathy for anyone with a failing business, even if they are tories.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Mungy (Jan 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Really?


yeah. it was a shit time for me and my family. i would imagine most people would find it a bit shit. perhaps even a tory.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 9, 2012)

Why is it wrong for AWT to steal from Tesco?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope the police grilled him properly


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 9, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Hope the police grilled him properly



I bet they left him stewing for a while.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope they pan-fried him in olive oil and added some cloves to the ginger then served him with garlic mayo and frites al la bowl


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope they pan-fried him in olive oil and added some cloves to the ginger then served him with garlic mayo and frites al la bowl



Stop trying to curry favour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Hmmm. Worrall Thompson might be a dodgy shoplifting Tory wanker, but he's still not in the same league of cuntdom as Rod Liddle.



Liddle's just enjoying not being "Tory prick of the week" for once.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2012)

Mungy said:


> to be fair. when my book business went tits up a few years ago, it was one of the most trying times i have had. Fortunately I didn't go around robbing stuff but I did promise to send books to members of urban. I still feel shame for not sending the books, most of them ended up in charity shops anyway.
> 
> So I always have a bit of empathy for anyone with a failing business, even if they are tories.



Thing is, mate, he's got a lot more access to ways of saving his business than the likes of you and me, so stress or not, it's not like he was going to be left potless.

And by the way, I've forgiven you for not sending the books.

You bastard!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Stop trying to curry favour.



I bet AWT was a bit browned off with how quickly the story got in the media, perhaps even steaming!


----------



## Mungy (Jan 9, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Thing is, mate, he's got a lot more access to ways of saving his business than the likes of you and me, so stress or not, it's not like he was going to be left potless.
> 
> And by the way, I've forgiven you for not sending the books.
> 
> You bastard!



Oh aye, got his fingers in lots of pies, but even so the shit can still unexpectedly hit the fan. I wouldn't wish bankruptcy on anyone, well almost anyone. I was fortunate that family could pay for me to declare myself, but i really do feel for them that can't and have done nothing wrong other than try to make a go of it and have to wait until the bank or some other agency declares.

I've got friends who probably vote tory/lib dem and are forever bemoaning their lot in life due to the £40k earnings thing. They just don't know how lucky they are.

Anyway, AWT has had his sympathy from me. I've got one of his juicers bought for me as a wedding present, its crap


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2012)

Mungy said:


> Anyway, AWT has had his sympathy from me. I've got one of his juicers bought for me as a wedding present, its crap



We got given one of the mixers. As I recall, you can only run it for about 5 minutes before it gets scarily hot!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's just released a statement saying he's going to seek the appropriate treatment


I'm not sure if  a treatable condition called Pompous Beardy Cuntitis actually exsists.


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember watching a food programme by him, moving from raw meat to eggs to pastry to finished food and never once e en glancing at the sink to wash hands, ever since I have detested the smug dirty bastards.
I used to drive the train past his house, he used to complain about the trains constantly sounding their horns.;-)


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2012)

Ready, Steady, Crook


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 10, 2012)

Worrall-Thompson is also a YBF keynote speaker.
http://politicalscrapbook.net/2012/01/anthony-worrall-thompson-ybf/


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 10, 2012)

Worrall-Thompson shoplifts from Tesco? 

Surely that would make him the darling of the left?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 10, 2012)

I find him the least annoying celebrity chef - but they're prob. all tories. Something delightlfully vagabondish (I believe he genuinely was one) about knicking the vino from HOT!

"He stole the wine & cheese but that was just for starters."


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 11, 2012)

Article in The Guardian on cheese being the choice theft item
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2012/jan/10/cheese-most-shoplifted-food-item
Aaaah; this is just going to keep on giving, isn't it?


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 11, 2012)

meanwhile for those of us among the great unwashed even a first offence , unlike a 6th offence, can be a life changing experience .

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-12346383


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 11, 2012)

I've loved the media reaction to this.  I heard about it on 'This Morning' and they were all sympathy sympathy 'let's hope he gets the help he needs.'

Funny how that same cry for 'he needs help' is never expressed about teenage drug dealers, or kids who shoplift regularly.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 11, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Article in The Guardian on cheese being the choice theft item
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2012/jan/10/cheese-most-shoplifted-food-item
> Aaaah; this is just going to keep on giving, isn't it?





> _I_t's obviously Emmenthal issue.


 from the comments 

Cheese is very expensive and an ideal size for taking.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 13, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> meanwhile for those of us among the great unwashed even a first offence , unlike a 6th offence, can be a life changing experience .
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-12346383


wtf why thats mad!


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 15, 2012)

He just turned up on "That Sunday Night Show"  Adrian Chiles asked how can a girl get 6 months for stealing bottled water in the riots & AWT get let off, Clive Anderson & Ross Noble made some crap jokes about him nicking stuff (he wasn't laughing) then he walked off as scheduled ................random. Not sure what AWT thought he would gain from the experience.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2012)

Chef slams press coverage of thefts



> Mr Worrall Thompson said thousands of people had logged on to his website to give their support. He contrasted that to his treatment by some sections of the media. "What I've suffered this week is worse than doing a prison sentence," he claimed.
> 
> "I would rather have been fined or gone to prison because the Press have been extraordinary."


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2012)

give the whiner a week in the scrubs then let him make that bold claim


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Worrall-Thompson shoplifts from Tesco?
> 
> Surely that would make him the darling of the left?


You might quite reasonably think that. U75, however, doesn't quite work that way.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> He just turned up on "That Sunday Night Show" Adrian Chiles asked how can a girl get 6 months for stealing bottled water in the riots & AWT get let off, Clive Anderson & Ross Noble made some crap jokes about him nicking stuff (he wasn't laughing) then he walked off as scheduled ................random. Not sure what AWT thought he would gain from the experience.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdlJBb56eeQ

[abbreviated]

I find his account of it quite interesting. 'It's all a mystery, who knows how it happened, I've had my first counselling session where they talk a lot about your inner child and things like that.'

There's no real sense of 'fuck yeah, I nicked some onions.'


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You might quite reasonably think that. U75, however, doesn't quite work that way.



Just checked your join date; you appear to have arrived a couple of years after the infamous shoplifting thread where most people supported the idea of turning over Tesco if you'd fallen on hard times.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2012)

I stand by that but if you get caught and have not only voted tory but boasted of it I reserve the right to laugh in your ginger bearded face


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Just checked your join date; you appear to have arrived a couple of years after the infamous shoplifting thread where most people supported the idea of turning over Tesco *if you'd fallen on hard times*.



Hard times eh?


----------

